# Percents, NOA, NOP, expeiremental, grade goats? Registering Questions.



## cutie123600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, so my mom and I have been talking about buying a new goat. However, we want registered ones or ones that are able to be registered. So I got to looking on the ADGA website and I found this.

*ADGA recognizes the following breeds: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen and Toggenburg.

Purebred - the offspring of a purebred sire and purebred dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards. LaMancha is the only breed that can upgrade from the American herd book to the Purebred herd book.

American - the offspring of a sire and dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards and also has the correct number of consecutive generations of ancestors who conformed to breed standards (minimum 3 generations for does and 4 for bucks).

Experimental - (1) When two different breeds of Purebred or American goats mate, their offspring are eligible to be recorded as Experimental and must be shown in the Recorded Grade class. (2) Purebreds or Americans that have serious enough defects to disqualify them from being registered in their breed, must be recorded as Experimentals.

Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.

If the doe has milked enough to have earned a "star" while on DHI test, she can be recorded as Native on Performance (NOP). A copy of the completed record must accompany the application for recordation. The application must also indicate which breed type the doe is. After recordation, the doe may be granted *M status using the same record that qualified her as a NOP, if the proper forms are completed and fees paid.

If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks.*

So my questions are, 

If I bought a known full blood Alpine doe could I register it under NOA or NOP?

Also, I had found a doe that gives the milk I want, but they said she'd be registered as a 50% American Alpine because she is part boer. What does that mean if I bred one like her to my Registered Nigerian Dwarf can the babies be registered?


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 10, 2012)

If you bought that Alpine doe, she can be recorded as NOA if she has a written statement signed by an ADGA member (Not family member) stating that the animal conforms to breed standards. She can be recorded as NOP if she goes onto DHIR testing and scores *M. 

As for the 50% Alpine, she can be bred to the registered Nigerian Dwarf buck and produce Recorded Grade kids. If you plan on showing, this doe wouldn't be my a first choice for me because of the boer influence. You never know what it can do to the udders and the overall dairyness of the kids to come.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, thank you. I'm just now getting into the registered one's and I'm trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been breeding Recorded Grades for the past 4 years and I think they are great. I don't have to worry about finding a purebred buck; I can just use any buck I like! I've picked up some amazing genetics that way including some from an L.I. Scapegoat buck. Very exciting.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of the doe we are wanting.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 10, 2012)

From the picture shown, she looks like a very nice doe to start off with. Just a note if you plan on showing, ADGA does not permit animals with horns. They must be disbudded.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't plan on showing, at least not right now I don't. How would I go about getting a milk test done for her if I get her?


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've never had any does on milk test, I usually enter them in one day milking competitions at shows just to see where they're at. From my understanding, you can organize it through ADGA or any breed association you use. Sorry I'm not to much help on this one, hopefully someone else will come along.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 11, 2012)

Mf628 said:
			
		

> As for the 50% Alpine, she can be bred to the registered Nigerian Dwarf buck and produce Recorded Grade kids. If you plan on showing, this doe wouldn't be my a first choice for me because of the boer influence. You never know what it can do to the udders and the overall dairyness of the kids to come.


ADGA does not recognize as recorded grade or experimental anything bred with Nigerian Dwarf. She must be bred to a regular size dairy goat.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 11, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Mf628 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that. Thank you for that correction. That makes sense though, as the kids would be very small and probably not too productive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 11, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Also, I had found a doe that gives the milk I want, but they said she'd be registered as a 50% American Alpine because she is part boer. What does that mean if I bred one like her to my Registered Nigerian Dwarf can the babies be registered?


Who said she could be registered as 50% American Alpine? As far as I know, you can't register a goat with Boer genetics in it in ADGA. I would call ADGA and get any clarifications that you need for this.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, the one that is part boer isn't the one we are getting so it doesn't make a difference to me on that one. I had one that was registered under ADGA and it's dad was a Nigerian. She was registered under Experimental and it even said her sire was a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------

